# Favorite Hunting Dog Breed



## bottomfisher01

I have a 'Garbo' type thread here. What is your most favorite breed of hunting dog. Any kind from dog hunting deer to bird hunting dog's. My favorite breed of dog is a Labrador Retriever. I love them for bird hunting. I don't dog hunt for deer so. What is your's?


----------



## Collard

I don't bird hunt , but my all around fav dog is also the Lab.......chocolate in color. As far as hunting I dog deer hunted for 16 years. I'd have to say my fav there is what is known as a liquor bred dog. It's a Walker hound but named for it's colors. second would be the July also a Walker dog. That said, the best pack i ever had was 1/2 beagle 1/2 Walker. Absolute wonderful dogs.


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *Collard (10/31/2008)*I don't bird hunt , but my all around fav dog is also the Lab.......chocolate in color. As far as hunting I dog deer hunted for 16 years. I'd have to say my fav there is what is known as a liquor bred dog. It's a Walker hound but named for it's colors. second would be the July also a Walker dog. That said, the best pack i ever had was 1/2 beagle 1/2 Walker. Absolute wonderful dogs.


I have a chocolate lab but he isn't a bird dog. He got injured real young. He is my 100 pound lap dog.... or so he thinks!:letsdrink


----------



## Liquid Medication




----------



## bottomfisher01

> *Liquid Medication (10/31/2008)*


That is a dream team right there!:clap


----------



## H2OMARK

Duck, Dove, or beer is my Lab. Growing up, we used to rabbit hunt. There is nothing like listening to a pair of good beagles in the morning on a hot trail.


----------



## seanspots




----------



## fishnfever

I love lab's but here's mine. A blue tick beagle.


----------



## bottomfisher01

Them are some pretty dog's y'all. I will try and find a pic of mine!


----------



## shakeyjr

> *Collard (10/31/2008)*.... That said, the best pack i ever had was 1/2 beagle 1/2 Walker. Absolute wonderful dogs.




Those are some fine dogs for deer hunting! Have hunted with several and can't think of any finer than that mix.


----------



## Jason

I've had lab's since I was a baby!!!! Been through quite a few of them....but here is my BABY!!!! Never tried him bird hunting (don't do much of that) but he has proven me a believer fer tracking deer!!!!

GATOR (No not named after Florida Gator's, he's named after Baker Gator's):letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## cribbs55

Labrador that can hunt ducks in the winter and fish with me during the summer.


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18

I used to own a dozen deer dogs before I had to sell them when Iheaded off to college this fall and have owned my own dogs since i was fourteen years old.I have had everything from beagles to walkers and in between. Last hunting season was the best pack of dogs i had ever had. I had eight walkers mostly July, and liquer walkers, two liquer walker beagle mixes, and two red bones. If i had to recommend any dogs for running deer it would have to be a walker, but never underestimate the value of a dog like a redbone for its incredible nose.


----------



## Mariner

_Always had andloved beagles. Even for deer hunting. When on a trail, a beagle being low to the ground, won't over run a deer's quick turn like a long legged dog sometimes will. A pack of beagles will stay with him. A beagle won't push a deer as fast as say a blue tick or a black and tan. I've even shot deer as they stopped and turned to see where the dogs were. Haven't had hunting dogs in a number of years though. Seems dog hunting is rather gosh in Alabama nowadays_. :boo


----------



## Midnight Run

My Girls all they hunt is bugs


----------



## mcole

back in the day (1980's) when you could run dog's on just about any piece of land in Alabama.We had several deer hunting dogs from walkers to black-n-tans, blueticks, and redbone.My favorite was the redbone named "Old Red". He might have been a little slower but if he was barking. You better get ready he had a whitetail hooked up!


----------



## Gump

Gotta love a Choc Lab. Mine are just this year starting to get some practice at blood trailing.


----------



## Ben Rowe

Here is my tiny(117 lbs) Chocolate lab, Hershey


----------



## jigslinger

I'd have to agree with Labs as far as an all around great dog. Smartest dog there is if you spend time with them. I had one, (yellow)when the kids were growing up and she was the best dog I ever owned. There wasn't anything I couldn't teach her. It was a toss up between the kids and her frisbee as to which one she loved the most. Her frisbee was close at all times and I watched her several times keep the kids from getting in the street when they were real little.

I had a 1/2 walker, 1/2 beagle for awhile before he got stolen. He was red with a black "saddle back" and looked like a little bloodhound. I got him when he was almost 2 and he had more or less been a lapdog. He ended up being a great rabbit dog because he would listen to you.

Right now I have 2 english setters, 4 years oldand 16 months old. Tomorrow is opening day of quail and pheasant season here and it'll be the pup's first real hunt. I can hardly wait til the morning! I'm going to bring the camera I think so I'll try to post some pics after the hunt.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

For deer it would be a Walker dog, for Duck/Dove Lab for Criminals/ABT agents i would have to go with a German Shepphard!! :letsdrink :moon


----------



## mpmorr

My first dog was a Golden, then I met Rott's and they were by far the best dog I have ever owned. The best dog all around in my extremely humble opinion is a lab. I have a golden and my first dog was a golden. It was a whole lot easier to train the Rott, than it was the new golden, I forgot what a people person these dogs were. Man it is like having another kid. He is beautiful and smart as heck. He is just waiting for Madison to come home, notice the glow stick.












Here is a better one.


----------



## tiereta

here's mine, Black Lab all the way.


----------



## reel_dedicated

Growing up my parents bred Goldens and they have alway had a place in my heart. After my oldest passed about 3 years ago,I got "Fisher" and he has turned into one fine dog that would rather be by my side than any thing else in the world. Here a few pics from last year... and did I mention he loves to duck hunt


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *tiereta (10/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine, Black Lab all the way.


 WOW! It just makes me wana get another dog. That is great pic right there! Where is that at?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

my family breeds golden retrievers. i have 3 of them; 2 of which keep mom company at their house and one (the youngest, rocky) lives with me in auburn. both boys retreive whatever you kill in front of them and the female is just for show now. in the market for a chocolate lab now though...


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *Ben Rowe (10/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my tiny(117 lbs) Chocolate lab, Hershey


Is he an english lab? Looks like one since he is a little bit shorter and more stocky.


----------



## chasin-tail

Labs! Look at this Team Work!


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *chasin-tail (11/1/2008)*Labs! Look at this Team Work!


 Haha that is to funny!


----------



## procompz71

pitbull for my hog dog .. plus they don't mind all the noise when you are putting wood floors lol ..


----------



## huntnflorida

BLOODHOUND!! Best dog for hunting, family, and companion


----------



## reelfinatical

My boy (he lives on the farm with my folks, but I bet he'd make a sweet fishing dog too though, lol):


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *reelfinatical (11/3/2008)*My boy (he lives on the farm with my folks, but I bet he'd make a sweet fishing dog too though, lol):


What kind is he? He sure is pretty!:letsdrink


----------



## reelfinatical

> *bottomfisher01 (11/3/2008)*
> What kind is he? He sure is pretty!:letsdrink


He's a beagle mixed with something - I'm not familiar with a lot of breeds, but may be a mix with retriever or shepherd? I dunno.?. He's been a good hunting dog ever since I remember him showing up atour front door years ago - hadhis orange collar on but no one came to claim him, so we kept him.


----------



## SouthernAngler

I have a 125lb black lab named Beauregard(Beau for short). Hes a house dog but I love him to death. The best hunting camp dog I have ever seen is a blue heeler. There is one up at the camp i hunt named bandit and he is by far one of the coolest dogs i have come across.


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *reelfinatical (11/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bottomfisher01 (11/3/2008)*
> 
> What kind is he? He sure is pretty!:letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a beagle mixed with something - I'm not familiar with a lot of breeds, but may be a mix with retriever or shepherd? I dunno.?. He's been a good hunting dog ever since I remember him showing up atour front door years ago - hadhis orange collar on but no one came to claim him, so we kept him.
Click to expand...

Im going to say shepard. He has the colors.


----------



## tiereta

Hey bottomfisher! sorry I didn't see your post. The picture of "Boom" is in Louisiana, we spend a bunch of time every season making the drive from Central Florida to La. usually 3 or 4 times. You can't beat the hunting and the food.


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *tiereta (11/3/2008)*Hey bottomfisher! sorry I didn't see your post. The picture of "Boom" is in Louisiana, we spend a bunch of time every season making the drive from Central Florida to La. usually 3 or 4 times. You can't beat the hunting and the food.


 What usually can you kill there?


----------



## delta dooler

I like a Boudreux pit ! nothin like watchin a 60 # pit catch a 250 boar !


----------



## tiereta

> *bottomfisher01 (11/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tiereta (11/3/2008)*Hey bottomfisher! sorry I didn't see your post. The picture of "Boom" is in Louisiana, we spend a bunch of time every season making the drive from Central Florida to La. usually 3 or 4 times. You can't beat the hunting and the food.
> 
> 
> 
> What usually can you kill there?
Click to expand...

 You name it! I have seen almost every duck and goosespecies in North America, other than sea ducks and cinnnamon teal, in Louisiana.


----------



## Snap

Duck fetching, blood trailing and ladder climbing family member for the last 8 years.


----------



## bajafisherman

i have a german short hair....i love him to death great bird dog, and he loves the water, although i have never taken him duck hunting i am sure he would do fine..but what a upland bird dog


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *bajafisherman (11/4/2008)*i have a german short hair....i love him to death great bird dog, and he loves the water, although i have never taken him duck hunting i am sure he would do fine..but what a upland bird dog


I am looking at a German Shorthaired.


----------



## Garbo

Chocolate Lab, Jackson. 










I say he is a Chocolate Lab, he is almost Human. Sometimes I think he understands English.










Jackson is a wonderful part of our family and loves everybody.


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *Garbo (11/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Lab, Jackson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say he is a Chocolate Lab, he is almost Human. Sometimes I think he understands English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson is a wonderful part of our family and loves everybody.


I know what you mean Garbo, My dog will almost talk to you! He is a chocolate lab too.


----------



## seminolewind

Here is a pic of my chocolate labs


----------



## seminolewind

> *tiereta (10/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine, Black Lab all the way.


This is a badass pic.


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *seminolewind (11/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tiereta (10/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine, Black Lab all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a badass pic.
Click to expand...

I Know! And your labs are really pretty.


----------



## tiereta

Thanks for the compliments, "Boom" is a hunting machine. He is out of the Ebonstar Lean Mac lines, Lean Mac was his Grandsire.


----------



## KPL

Mine only hunts his ball..............










He knows where that ball is too.










He likes to get his rest too.


----------



## bottomfisher01

I love that last pic KPL my dog does that too.


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *hossfly (11/4/2008)*


If this is yours than you sure do have one good looking dog.


----------



## saltgrass

Would have to say a LAB.....Sorry for all the pic's...... Looking at breeding my chocolate in the spring and keeping a black and sometime latter getting a yellow...


----------



## chasin-tail

Some Poor SOB ran over our GSP-Kaylee and didn't stop, god rest her sole. It's most likley better they didnt'!!



DON'T EVER SPOIL YOUR DOG!


----------



## fishinmedic

Here is my 7 month old lab "Dixie" and my hunting buddies.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Golden named Butter. Not much of a hunter but he has trailed up a couple of bow kills for me. I have one of his sisters, Peanut, to but I can't find a pic of her.I'll try and post one later.She is much darker than him. 2 of the smartest dogs I've ever been around. I don't get to spend as much time with them as I use to due to the my little boy but they know who is and isn't suppose to be in the yard. They are very protective of my little boy also. Pretty neat to watch.


----------



## Baitcaster

figured i'd be a little different , don't get me wrong, i love dogs and had some great ones in the past. But I'll never forget the times when my dad would grab the ole .410 after a squirrel and our cat - Slewfoot , would follow meowing happily as they walked. the cat wasn't afraid of the report of the gun and would pounce the squirrel when it hit the ground . the funniest part would be that when my dad missed (rare !) slewfoot would just look at him like he would say "what's the deal ?"


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *Baitcaster (11/5/2008)*figured i'd be a little different , don't get me wrong, i love dogs and had some great ones in the past. But I'll never forget the times when my dad would grab the ole .410 after a squirrel and our cat - Slewfoot , would follow meowing happily as they walked. the cat wasn't afraid of the report of the gun and would pounce the squirrel when it hit the ground . the funniest part would be that when my dad missed (rare !) slewfoot would just look at him like he would say "what's the deal ?"


now thats funny!


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *saltgrass (11/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have to say a LAB.....Sorry for all the pic's...... Looking at breeding my chocolate in the spring and keeping a black and sometime latter getting a yellow...


That is what I like to see. Is he AKC registered?


----------



## saltgrass

Yes she is...


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *saltgrass (11/6/2008)*Yes she is...


Oops sorry I said he! You will be able to get enough money of puppies to go on a real nice hunting trip!:letsdrink


----------



## bottomfisher01

> *chasin-tail (11/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Poor SOB ran over our GSP-Kaylee and didn't stop, god rest her sole. It's most likley better they didnt'!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T EVER SPOIL YOUR DOG!


R.I.P. She is beautiful. To me the most beautiful dog's are Lab's, German Shorthaired Pointer, and Brittany's. Of course there are other's but those are my top 3. :letsdrink


----------



## saltgrass

Yea....the nine pups from her last litter two years ago sold for $800.....


----------



## cast-n-blast

I have a springer, butwill definately have aDrahthaar when we have a little more space. Handsdown the best all around gundog I've had the pleasure to hunt with. Strong, outstanding nose, terrific swimmer, & one of the most driven. It's not everyday you find an excelent waterfowl dog that's even a better pointer & will hunt hard into their teens, but just my $.02.

C-N-B


----------



## whipper snapper




----------



## Wild Injun

Well I have to say my favorite is the beagle I have ten now and enjoy every minute I get to spend with them.I have to say so do my friends I take alot of pride in how well they can run a rabbit.There is a lot of satisfaction in breeding and raising puppies getting them started on rabbits and watching them mature and get better every trip to the woods.


----------



## xtopdawg386x

american pit bull terriers is my favorite hunting dog or even a bull dog . I use them for hog hunting . Never used dogs for bird hunting . Use my buddy's beagle for tracking a deer but as far as hunting APBT's my choice for what i do .


----------



## llllllllll

My Black and Tan hound is great hunting dog will track deer till she drops. She will sniff out any critter around the house. She got a classic voice bay or chop.
In the house she is clam and quite except a low growl at anything outta the norm.


----------



## ironman172

I have always wanted a hunting dog!! but have fell for boxers?? Growing up we had a beagle, and as Mark said..... there is nothing like hearing a couple of beagles on a HOT rabbit trail:thumbup:....I have always wanted a lab, and have been with some bird dogs.... that were impressive with how mush they love what they do!


----------



## jedisme

I prefer black gurls


----------



## Pigsdaddy

chasin-tail said:


> Some Poor SOB ran over our GSP-Kaylee and didn't stop, god rest her sole. It's most likley better they didnt'!!
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T EVER SPOIL YOUR DOG!


 
Same thing happened to ours. She was the smartest dog, by far, that I've ever owned. Her only fault was when she got out of the pen, she was 90 to nothing for about the first 30 mins and you could not stop her. I never could break her of that. She would stand and look at a treat for as long as you wanted her to, to the point that she would be shaking all over wanting it so bad, but would not step toward it until I gave her the go ahead. She somehow got out before school a few months back and I chased her for about an hour. She started running at cars and I just could not get her to stop. A log truck came by going a lot slower than usual and when she ran out after it, the trailer got her. It was horrible to watch, and to be honest, I'm not sure if the guy ever knew he hit her. She was a great dog and my favorite hunting dog ever. I just wish I could have broke her of that running wild.


----------



## HOtten

*German Shorthaired Pointer*

My boyfriend is wanting a pointer for hunting. I'm trying to find a good breeder in the Pensacola area. I would like to get one for xmas for him. Does anyone have a idea of where to start looking or know of anyone who breeders pointers? Thanks for your help.

Holly


----------



## Flatspro

This is my GSP Kona and Lexi my yellow lab. I got Kona from a guy who breeds them in Walnut Hill if I can find his card I will post his info.
Chad


----------



## HOtten

Awesome Thanks! If you don't mind me asking are parents hunting dogs? And how much did you pay for him? He's very cute!


----------



## hyco

beagles!!!!!!!!!!! i had foxhounds for over 20 years and switched to rabbit hunting about 3 years ago. i should have been doing that all the time. i have just about quit deer hunting because of rabbit hunting. i fed a 50lbs bag a day with the foxhounds and now it will last 2 weeks...............tony


----------



## Splittine

Old Orchard Farm in Elberta is having a litter anyday. The will be ready for Christmas. Check out my thread in the Off Topic. Here is their website. 


http://www.orchardfarmducks.com/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/our-new-gsp-bryant-101410/


----------



## Chaos

*Beagles...*

I'm with you, i grew up rabbit hunting and using beagles as a youngster and have never grew out of it, it is awesome!


----------



## bluskies

My favorite is a Pudelpointer, they're a rarebreed in the US but popular in Europe. They're a versatile hunting breed, and hunt upland game, quail, pheasant etc, and waterfowl. They're also used for blood tracking on wounded game like deer. They are excellent family dogs and adapt to living in the house pretty easily. My second favorite is the Brittany which I use for upland hunting and has also been the veterenarian associations pick as number one family dog.


----------



## Triple R

My German Shorthair, "JEB". He also likes to hunt quail when he's not playing football


----------



## tonyd

#1 vizsla #2 gsp #1 2 and 3 weimaraner owned trained and handled all 3 it just depends


----------



## tonyd

almost forgot the brits never owned one but for a smaller dog i have been impressed esp the french line


----------



## sydbrn329

I think blackmouth curs are my favorite. I have seen and/or had BMC's who would hunt jump and run deer; tree squirrels; bay hogs; catch hogs; retrieve birds in dove field; blood trail deer; and I know I'm leaving some out. I have a cur now who knows if we are squirrel hunting or deer hunting by the way I move and talk to him. He will tree squirrels like a mug and if a deer gets up right in front of him he will start quivering and whining but won't run it. If we're deer hunting, he's hitting the bushes like a bird dog and 4 sho ain't worried about a squirrel. These dogs are so smart they can do bout anything you teach them to. I think ol' yeller was a yellow BMC.


----------



## saltgrass

I guess it dep. on what your hunting.... Mine is the old Lab... I will always have one or two. Have a chocolate and a yellow now and am getting a blk n the next year or to.


----------



## 706Z

*Love my black mouth curr*



sydbrn329 said:


> I think blackmouth curs are my favorite. I have seen and/or had BMC's who would hunt jump and run deer; tree squirrels; bay hogs; catch hogs; retrieve birds in dove field; blood trail deer; and I know I'm leaving some out. I have a cur now who knows if we are squirrel hunting or deer hunting by the way I move and talk to him. He will tree squirrels like a mug and if a deer gets up right in front of him he will start quivering and whining but won't run it. If we're deer hunting, he's hitting the bushes like a bird dog and 4 sho ain't worried about a squirrel. These dogs are so smart they can do bout anything you teach them to. I think ol' yeller was a yellow BMC.


Quoting my granddaughter (BEST DOG EVER!!!)


----------



## bluskies

Tony D you are a man of wisdom those are all Versatile hunting dogs of the finest caliber. I've owned and/or hunted or been in trials with all of them. do you hunt field trial or both


----------



## gcrbama

since my grandpaw was a boy he has used walkers. i grew up hunting on dog drives with him in the delta. he was hunt master at tensaw river hunting club as long as i can remember. my uncle took over as the years went by. now he sits in the woods with his friends listening to his dogs run deer, fox and whatever else. i have seen those men lose their dogs for a few days and finally find them and empty their lunch boxes out to feed their them. he has the formula down to a science now. nothing like a weekend morning at his house. there are a dozen or more men standing around the breakfast table buying and trading. lets just say his gun cab is well stocked and his little box is pouring over with cash


----------



## tonyd

bluskies ty it good to here fron another trialer .i have trained handled and judged akc trials and hunt tests,spent a good bit of time bird hunting also .but time goes on kid finished school last dog died and my fence blew down so now i just shoot sporting and trap to waste my money


----------



## bluskies

Tony those clay pigeons aren't eadible..lol..all you need is one good hunt to get the fever back


----------

